
Windows 10 Ameliorated: Windows 10 minus spyware plus added stability, security - aspenmayer
https://ameliorated.info
======
robertely
I really wanted this to be viable for a daily driver, but the third party
shell components and lack of DirectX for modern games kill it for me.

I wouldn't entirely trust a windows system with out update either.

~~~
cable2600
There used to be a script that would turn the telementary data off in Windows
10. I forgot the link to it and didn't save it.

I agree no updates is hard to run when Microsoft updates Windows 10 every now
and then and cancels access for older updates unless they upgrade to a newer
version of Windows 10.

~~~
dorkwood
> There used to be a script that would turn the telementary data off in
> Windows 10. I forgot the link to it and didn't save it.

O&O Shutup10 [https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10](https://www.oo-
software.com/en/shutup10)

~~~
cable2600
Thank you.

------
mimikatz
Look, this might have its use cases for experienced user, but is really
dangerous and harmful for the average user. It should not be pushed as a more
stable secure version.

~~~
aspenmayer
I don't advocate for its usage, and I'm not involved in the development of
this project, but I am glad to see the changes applied; not because they are
good changes to make for any or no reason, but because I am curious what
others have done to modify operating systems, for general purpose and purpose-
specific use cases.

------
francislavoie
[https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1243421-windows-10-amel...](https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1243421-windows-10-ameliorated-
ordered-to-cease-operations-due-to-ltt-video/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwkiU6GG-
YU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwkiU6GG-YU)

